# Looking to start yak fishing need advice



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

I am looking into starting yak fishing. I was looking at the Future Beach Sport 126 @ Dick's for $369 would this be a good choice for a total newbee ? Thanks !


----------



## BJR (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks pretty nice and gets good reviews. It doesn't seem to have a lot of room for a crate but if you get it you will adjust, enjoy and catch fish. Storage room on a kayak is like sheds and garages; the more room you have, the more junk you accumulate. Be safe on the water and have fun!


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good point you bring up about storage BJR. In addition to the kayak already mentioned I like the Old Town Vapor (check dunhams ad for deals, they have it on sale often..I think recently it was only 280) and the Ascend D10 from Bass Pro.


----------



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies I hadn't considered the storage much and I will look at the Old Town and the Ascend.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm unfamiliar with the Future Beach but own an Ascend D10 and a Vapor XT10. They are both good entry level kayaks.

The Vapor is not a great angling platform (I didn't say bad though) but it IS my favorite to paddle. Very comfortable, very stable. Large cockpit, maybe to big for some. I have the hatch cover on mine and hate it, I wish it was easy to take off. Although I have a great angling SOT kayak, I'll keep using the Vapor during cold weather. WOW and Bowhunter have some good pics of their Vapors. For $20.00 I added two rod holders to my Vapor and turned it into a FX10. Easy to do.

The Ascend has a slightly smaller cockpit and the aft storage will accept a milk crate and you can do so much with that, however the newer modles have been changed since I got mine last year. It's heavier than the Vapor and not as easy to paddle. It's my least favorite of the three but my kids think it's OK.

Have fun with your purchase and remember, one kayak will probably lead to another. 

My Vapor


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

I almost bought that kayak but the thing that kept me away from it was the cockpit space and overall storage. Still a very nice yak though and would make a good fishing machine (I've also seen several people out fishing from these so I'm guessing they are somewhat popular). Both the Ascend and Old Town vapor are very nice and leaned towards buying each. I'm currently fishing from the Perception Sport Sound Angler Kayak which is a nice little yak and good for it's price.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My best advice would be to decide what type of water you will mostly be paddling. i.e streams. lakes, fast rivers,,,
Kaykas range from 6 feet long to over 16 feet long, with many different hull designs; some of them designed to go straight, some to turn easily, some a nice balance.
Once you decide what kind of water you'll be paddling, start with a a kayak that has an apprpriate hull design.
And then start making decisions about the top of the boat, price, capacity, etc...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the future beach 144 and I love it. I think I made the right purchase for my first kayak. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for all of the food for thought. Is there a best paddle or one that is best suited to fishing the GMR and lakes ? My fiance lives near Ross Ohio and the river where I plan to fish after I get comfortable with whichever yak I wind up with.


----------



## gvsu141 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just got the Future Beach Trophy 126 from Dick's and love it for my first kayak. It is going on sale for $299 starting May 20, so I would wait for that. I was able to get them to give me the sale price early 

One thing to note, the Trophy 126 has rod holders included, where the sport 126 does not.


----------



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the sale !


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

here is the best advice for you ......buy a good kayak its worth the wait ti save up for a good one i prefer sit on top but to every man his own ..but i will tell you now its the best decision you will make ...kayak fishing is so freaking awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a future beach trophy 144 and I'll post a pic of my setup after a bit. Got plenty of room for all my tackle and have 7 rod/net/umbrella holders with the stern of the boat to store stuff still. I'm trying to decide on how I want to install some rod holders on the front still.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Homemade rig. Does the job tho, got four more 16+ inchers today for yak wars at dillon, no big boy like yesterday on boat tho.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Pictures suck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Love2kayak said:


> I have a future beach trophy 144 and I'll post a pic of my setup after a bit. Got plenty of room for all my tackle and have 7 rod/net*/umbrella* holders with the stern of the boat to store stuff still. I'm trying to decide on how I want to install some rod holders on the front still.


Awww, I didn't even THINK of that! I could have been out Saturday! 

I loaded up on Scotty stuff from Amazon. Best place I could find.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Didn't think of what?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Love2kayak said:


> Didn't think of what?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Umbrella.......


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Ive never actually used the umbrella for rain but sunny day crappie or cat fishing. I'll put a small block in my middle tube on crate and put up golf umbrella and take bungee cord ad hook it to my crate so wind doest blow it away. Make my own shade, might look dumb but I can freely cast and net fish with my other rods still in boat and not sweat all day. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbluestubes (Jul 22, 2011)

That is some creative thinking Love2Kayak I may have to add that to my essential gear list. Thanks!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

About 5 years ago I was out for a paddle and saw this guy holding his golf umbrella out in front of the yak, cruisin' 7-8 mph.on wind power, with a big smile from ear to ear. I thought, that's pretty cool, In one direction at least.--Tim


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I always bring an umbrella, mostly just for rain, and comes in handy making a fire in the rain keeping the fire dry until it gets hot enough

Razr maxx


----------

